# please remember my daughter Charity in your prayers



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

my daughter Charity went in for a mammagram a couple weeks ago, while there they found two lumps, one on her right breast and one under her left arm :bysmilie: , she will be having a MRI tomorrow please remember her in your prayers. I know God hears our prayers. Charity and I are so very close we call one another soulmates, I wish I could take her place, it breaks my heart she even has to go through this. She is such a STRONG woman and has put her life in God's hands. It really makes you realize how life can change in a blink of a eye. Thanks for listening to a mom who is worried, hopefully it will be nothing.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Of course, I will pray for your daughter Charity and for you as well. rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, of course I will pray for Charity and her Mama! It is scary when you think your child has medical problems. I will pray for a positive outcome. Has she been sick lately.....any infection? My sister years ago had a lump in her breast and one in her armpit (same side) and it was from infection. Please keep us informed......... :heart: rayer: :heart:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Paula, my heart goes out to you and I hope and pray for a great result for your daughter. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

rayer: rayer: Praying for Charity and you


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I certainly will keep you and Charity in my prayers. Let us know as soon as possible. :grouphug: and rayer:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Will definitely pray for Charity (beautiful name) and a totally negative outcome :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers and hugs for you both.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Charity is in my prayers. I also pray for strength for you.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Paula will be keeping the prayers going out for your daughter and some for you too! I know this is all very scarey but we all know the power of prayer is so powerful and loads going out for a good outcome!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I will most certainly be praying for Charity. And prayers for you as well. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Praying for good news for you and Charity, Paula.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Paula, I haven't checked in here in a while. Maybe this is providence. Anyway, I, too, had a mammo that came back needing further study a few weeks ago. I had a magnification and a sonogram and the radiogist suggested I needed a surgeon. The next day I had a biopsy and the results were OK. Keep your spirits up and hope for a positive outcome for your Charity.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Paula, I'm sorry your daughter is having to go through this and I can imagine how worried you are. I'll be adding to the prayers being said and please let her know she's in everyone's thoughts. Please let us know how she's doing. 
Hugs to you and Charity.
:grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: Bless your heart Paula, I know you must be worried. I pray for a postive result to Charity's tests, and comfort for you too! My daughter is my soulmate as well and I would not know how to live on if anything happened to her, so I feel your pain. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Will definitely keep your daughter in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Paula, I'll be praying for Charity :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Paula, I will keep your daughter and you in my prayers rayer:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Paula I will definately keep Charity and you in my thoughts and prayers for a good outcome,
My daughter went through a similar experience as well a couple years back and she is ok, it wasn't anything for her to be worried about, but I know the feeling when we as mums are going through this with our girls.
:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Hoping for good results!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, Paula, I can imagine how worried you are. I pray for good test results and for some peace for your heart. I Love the name Charity!!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

I will definitely pray for your daughter, Charity. She has great wisdom, in that she is putting this all in God's hands. May His peace be upon her and you, her mother.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Paula, your daughter Charity is in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug: 

(((Hugs)))

Celena


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I just saw this. Know that I'm sending thoughts and prayers to you and Charity. :grouphug: Did she have the MRI done? Any results? Just yesterday my internist said that she thinks all women should get MRIs instead of mammograms. Not the radiation of mammo, not the pain and more accuracy but it's all about cost. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I haven't heard from Charity, what a LONG day. Will she find out anything today? I have been on sm many times today reading your posts, I just want you to know that it means everything to me. Thank you. I will let you know when I hear from her.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Dec 11 2009, 07:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=861149


> I haven't heard from Charity, what a LONG day. Will she find out anything today? I have been on sm many times today reading your posts, I just want you to know that it means everything to me. Thank you. I will let you know when I hear from her.[/B]


Bless your heart, it is so hard on Mothers. I'll bet it has been a long day for you.I hope you hear something soon.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll add my prayers to the group.... stay strong... I know it's hard.

Debbie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Paula how could I have missed this! Heavenly Father I ask that you wrap your strong protective arms around Charity and Paula and envelope them in your peace that passes all understanding. Both of these women are your daughters who you know intimately. You know every hair on their head. You created them and knitted their bodies together. They love You with their whole hearts and have given themselves into Your hand. It says to ask in Your name, and it also says that if earthly fathers know how to give good gifts, then how much more for our Father in heaven. We are asking for a good gift...health. So we ask in the name of Jesus, that the lumps would dissolve and be gone. That they would be completely benign and harmless. We also ask in Your name that this would bring glory and honor to you in all who Charity and Paula come in contact with. We ask that this experience would doubly bless the mother/daughter relationship. We thank you in advance for all that you are doing and praise You for who You are. We ask all these things in the mighty name of Jesus. Amen.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Paula , sending up lots of prayers for Charity and you !


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Dec 11 2009, 07:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=861149


> I haven't heard from Charity, what a LONG day. Will she find out anything today? I have been on sm many times today reading your posts, I just want you to know that it means everything to me. Thank you. I will let you know when I hear from her.[/B]


I am just reading your thread, Paula. You and your daughter are in my prayers and thoughts. :grouphug: 

When I have my mammograms (and sono) I am told by a doctor right away if all is okay. So, I hope Charity is not left up in the air ... because iit's stressful enough worrying one way or the other. 

I'll be checking in for updates. Sending hugs and love.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 13, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers goes to Charity and you and your family. rayer: rayer:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

rayer: rayer: Praying for Charity and you Paula


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just checking in to see if you have heard from your daughter yet. Please let us know........ rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I talked to my daughter Charity today, she canceled her appointment :w00t: she said she has one on Monday at 11:30. :huh: She said they will sedate her, she said the MRI will take 1 hour. I wanted to yell at her, :angry: but it's out of my control afterall she's a grown woman right :blush: it's so hard being a mom sometimes :smhelp: , I'm so glad God is in control, keep praying for her and for me, I feel like I have a few more gray hairs :shocked:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm sending all good thoughts, best wishes and big prayers your way for your daughter. rayer: :heart:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Praying for her. :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Paula:
I am so sorry. my thoughts and prayers are with Charity and your family.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers coming your way. :grouphug: There's just so much that you can do, as frustrating as that may be. A couple of days won't make a difference. I was afraid you were going to say she was canceling it for good.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just checking in to see if you've heard anything. Her test was today, right?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Crystal thanks for asking, Charity had the MRI, she said it was abit uncomfortable, she has a doc, appointment tomorrow,hopefully the doctor will have the results. I have been at peace and I know it's because of all of your prayers. I'll let you all know thr results as soon as I find out


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Crystal thanks for asking, Charity had the MRI, she said it was abit uncomfortable, she has a doc, appointment tomorrow,hopefully the doctor will have the results. I have been at peace and I know it's because of all of your prayers. I'll let you all know thr results as soon as I find out


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh Paula-I hope everything turns out ok! I will most deff. keep your daugher in my thoughts and prayers! rayer:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh i hope she is ok! please keep us updated!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Continuing to send Charity and you lots of prayers......please keep us posted.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Read your other posts and still sending prayers that the dr has good news for your daughter Charity. Will continue sending prayers til we know all is well for you and your daughter and family. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am praying for positive news tomorrow.......


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Continuing my prayers for Charity. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Sending our thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula, just wanted to let you know that I'm sending thoughts and prayers for Charity. Hope her doctor's visit goes well. :grouphug:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

sending prayers your way for good news!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Continuing prayers for your daughter and your family.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey Paula, just checking in to see if you've had any word about Charity. You are both still in my prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I haven't heard anything yet, I'll let you know when I do. All of you have uplifted us. Thank you


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

Sending prayers your way. rayer: rayer:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Sending thoughts and prayers to you and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Our Father -- please watch over Charity, Paula and her family at this time. Amen


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking of you and your daughter.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Thinking of you and your daughter.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just received the very best Christmas present ever, Charity called she just found out that her MRI came back BEIGN. I just want to take a moment to praise God .

HEAVENLY FATHER, I PRAISE YOU WITH ALL MY HEART, YOU ONCE AGAIN HAVE HEARD OUR PRAYERS. THIRTY FIVE YEARS AGO YOU BLESSED ME WITH YOUR PRECIOUS GIFT OF A HEALTHY BABY GIRL, I NAMED HER CHARITY WHICH MEANS "LOVE" FROM 1 CORNINTHIANS 13, THE LOVE CHAPTER. SHE HAS BEEN A BLESSING TO MY HEART, AND A JOY TO MY LIFE. THANK YOU FOR TOUCHING HER BODY AND FOR HER HEALTH, THINGS COULD HAVE BEEN SO DIFFERENT, I KNOW THAT. MAYBE THAT'S WHY MY HEART IS SO TENDER FOR THOSE WHO ARE HURTING. LORD MAY YOU TOUCH EACH ONE WHO IS ILL, EACH ONE WHO IS HURTING DEEP IN THEIR HEARTS, EACH ONE WHO FEELS THEY ARE ALONE. MAY THEY FIND REST FOR THEIR SOULS AND PEACE IN THEIR HEARTS. I THANK YOU LORD FOR THIS WONDERFUL GROUP OF LOVING FRIENDS, WHO CARE, WHO LAUGH WITH ME AND CRY WITH ME AND MOST OF ALL WHO PRAY. I AM A BLESSED WOMAN. THANK YOU FOR HEARING OUR PRAYERS. IN JESUS NAME I PRAY. AMEN


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear your daughter is fine. With your beautiful prayers how could He not grant yours.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Thankyou God, Amen!!!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Dec 16 2009, 05:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863312


> I just received the very best Christmas present ever, Charity called she just found out that her MRI came back BEIGN. I just want to take a moment to praise God .
> 
> HEAVENLY FATHER, I PRAISE YOU WITH ALL MY HEART, YOU ONCE AGAIN HAVE HEARD OUR PRAYERS. THIRTY FIVE YEARS AGO YOU BLESSED ME WITH YOUR PRECIOUS GIFT OF A HEALTHY BABY GIRL, I NAMED HER CHARITY WHICH MEANS "LOVE" FROM 1 CORNINTHIANS 13, THE LOVE CHAPTER. SHE HAS BEEN A BLESSING TO MY HEART, AND A JOY TO MY LIFE. THANK YOU FOR TOUCHING HER BODY AND FOR HER HEALTH, THINGS COULD HAVE BEEN SO DIFFERENT, I KNOW THAT. MAYBE THAT'S WHY MY HEART IS SO TENDER FOR THOSE WHO ARE HURTING. LORD MAY YOU TOUCH EACH ONE WHO IS ILL, EACH ONE WHO IS HURTING DEEP IN THEIR HEARTS, EACH ONE WHO FEELS THEY ARE ALONE. MAY THEY FIND REST FOR THEIR SOULS AND PEACE IN THEIR HEARTS. I THANK YOU LORD FOR THIS WONDERFUL GROUP OF LOVING FRIENDS, WHO CARE, WHO LAUGH WITH ME AND CRY WITH ME AND MOST OF ALL WHO PRAY. I AM A BLESSED WOMAN. THANK YOU FOR HEARING OUR PRAYERS. IN JESUS NAME I PRAY. AMEN[/B]


Yippee!!! I just KNEW everything was going to be fine!! Thank you Father!


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

AMEN!!!
SO GLAD YOU GOT WONDERFUL NEWS!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!!! 

You're so right, Paula. I feel we are all blessed, we have so much to be thankful for. No matter what. I'm so happy you received the best Christmas present ever. 
xoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is the most wonderful news I have heard!!!! So glad you daughter is going to be fine. Can't they (doctors) scare you to death????


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Dec 16 2009, 05:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863312


> I just received the very best Christmas present ever, Charity called she just found out that her MRI came back BEIGN. I just want to take a moment to praise God .
> 
> HEAVENLY FATHER, I PRAISE YOU WITH ALL MY HEART, YOU ONCE AGAIN HAVE HEARD OUR PRAYERS. THIRTY FIVE YEARS AGO YOU BLESSED ME WITH YOUR PRECIOUS GIFT OF A HEALTHY BABY GIRL, I NAMED HER CHARITY WHICH MEANS "LOVE" FROM 1 CORNINTHIANS 13, THE LOVE CHAPTER. SHE HAS BEEN A BLESSING TO MY HEART, AND A JOY TO MY LIFE. THANK YOU FOR TOUCHING HER BODY AND FOR HER HEALTH, THINGS COULD HAVE BEEN SO DIFFERENT, I KNOW THAT. MAYBE THAT'S WHY MY HEART IS SO TENDER FOR THOSE WHO ARE HURTING. LORD MAY YOU TOUCH EACH ONE WHO IS ILL, EACH ONE WHO IS HURTING DEEP IN THEIR HEARTS, EACH ONE WHO FEELS THEY ARE ALONE. MAY THEY FIND REST FOR THEIR SOULS AND PEACE IN THEIR HEARTS. I THANK YOU LORD FOR THIS WONDERFUL GROUP OF LOVING FRIENDS, WHO CARE, WHO LAUGH WITH ME AND CRY WITH ME AND MOST OF ALL WHO PRAY. I AM A BLESSED WOMAN. THANK YOU FOR HEARING OUR PRAYERS. IN JESUS NAME I PRAY. AMEN[/B]



AMEN. Praise God!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Paula, I am so very happy to hear this wonderful news!!!!!!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank God, for miracles and his great love. I know that you were worried and glad it all came back benign, same as my daughters last month. I think those doctors just like giving us more gray hairs to deal with. Sooo happy for your daughter Charity and her family and you as well.

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Dec 16 2009, 05:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863312


> I just received the very best Christmas present ever, Charity called she just found out that her MRI came back BEIGN. I just want to take a moment to praise God .
> 
> HEAVENLY FATHER, I PRAISE YOU WITH ALL MY HEART, YOU ONCE AGAIN HAVE HEARD OUR PRAYERS. THIRTY FIVE YEARS AGO YOU BLESSED ME WITH YOUR PRECIOUS GIFT OF A HEALTHY BABY GIRL, I NAMED HER CHARITY WHICH MEANS "LOVE" FROM 1 CORNINTHIANS 13, THE LOVE CHAPTER. SHE HAS BEEN A BLESSING TO MY HEART, AND A JOY TO MY LIFE. THANK YOU FOR TOUCHING HER BODY AND FOR HER HEALTH, THINGS COULD HAVE BEEN SO DIFFERENT, I KNOW THAT. MAYBE THAT'S WHY MY HEART IS SO TENDER FOR THOSE WHO ARE HURTING. LORD MAY YOU TOUCH EACH ONE WHO IS ILL, EACH ONE WHO IS HURTING DEEP IN THEIR HEARTS, EACH ONE WHO FEELS THEY ARE ALONE. MAY THEY FIND REST FOR THEIR SOULS AND PEACE IN THEIR HEARTS. I THANK YOU LORD FOR THIS WONDERFUL GROUP OF LOVING FRIENDS, WHO CARE, WHO LAUGH WITH ME AND CRY WITH ME AND MOST OF ALL WHO PRAY. I AM A BLESSED WOMAN. THANK YOU FOR HEARING OUR PRAYERS. IN JESUS NAME I PRAY. AMEN[/B]



:amen:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That is just wonderful news!!!! I'm so happy for you. I didn't want to say it made me cry, but it did.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Just read the great news....Thanks be to god .....


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Wooopppeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! Best news I've heard today!!!!!!!!!! Praise the Lord!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Praise God!!! That is just wonderful!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula -- it's going to be a great Christmas :wub: So glad to hear this news. Send her our love.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so glad everything turned out all right Paula. Sorry I'm coming in late. What a scare. God bless both your daughter and you.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

The power of prayer. So happy all is well. Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, I am soooo happy for you, Charity, and the rest of her family! Thank you, God! :tender: 

Your prayer is beautiful ... just perfect. :wub: :wub: 

Merry Christmas to you and your family, Paula!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Dec 16 2009, 05:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863312


> I just received the very best Christmas present ever, Charity called she just found out that her MRI came back BEIGN. I just want to take a moment to praise God .
> 
> HEAVENLY FATHER, I PRAISE YOU WITH ALL MY HEART, YOU ONCE AGAIN HAVE HEARD OUR PRAYERS. THIRTY FIVE YEARS AGO YOU BLESSED ME WITH YOUR PRECIOUS GIFT OF A HEALTHY BABY GIRL, I NAMED HER CHARITY WHICH MEANS "LOVE" FROM 1 CORNINTHIANS 13, THE LOVE CHAPTER. SHE HAS BEEN A BLESSING TO MY HEART, AND A JOY TO MY LIFE. THANK YOU FOR TOUCHING HER BODY AND FOR HER HEALTH, THINGS COULD HAVE BEEN SO DIFFERENT, I KNOW THAT. MAYBE THAT'S WHY MY HEART IS SO TENDER FOR THOSE WHO ARE HURTING. LORD MAY YOU TOUCH EACH ONE WHO IS ILL, EACH ONE WHO IS HURTING DEEP IN THEIR HEARTS, EACH ONE WHO FEELS THEY ARE ALONE. MAY THEY FIND REST FOR THEIR SOULS AND PEACE IN THEIR HEARTS. I THANK YOU LORD FOR THIS WONDERFUL GROUP OF LOVING FRIENDS, WHO CARE, WHO LAUGH WITH ME AND CRY WITH ME AND MOST OF ALL WHO PRAY. I AM A BLESSED WOMAN. THANK YOU FOR HEARING OUR PRAYERS. IN JESUS NAME I PRAY. AMEN[/B]


BEST news!! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

How very wonderful!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Paula I am sorry I am now just responding to this thread. I can't even imagine how nervous you must have been. THANK GOODNESS for the wonderful news. It will indeed be a Merry Christmas for your family! Hugs and love Paula!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Paula this has to be the best news ever, thank God all our prayers were heard  
It's going to be a wonderful Christmas after all for you and Charity and the family :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh what WONDERFUL!!! news! :chili: :chili:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Dec 16 2009, 02:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863312


> I just received the very best Christmas present ever, Charity called she just found out that her MRI came back BEIGN. I just want to take a moment to praise God .
> 
> HEAVENLY FATHER, I PRAISE YOU WITH ALL MY HEART, YOU ONCE AGAIN HAVE HEARD OUR PRAYERS. THIRTY FIVE YEARS AGO YOU BLESSED ME WITH YOUR PRECIOUS GIFT OF A HEALTHY BABY GIRL, I NAMED HER CHARITY WHICH MEANS "LOVE" FROM 1 CORNINTHIANS 13, THE LOVE CHAPTER. SHE HAS BEEN A BLESSING TO MY HEART, AND A JOY TO MY LIFE. THANK YOU FOR TOUCHING HER BODY AND FOR HER HEALTH, THINGS COULD HAVE BEEN SO DIFFERENT, I KNOW THAT. MAYBE THAT'S WHY MY HEART IS SO TENDER FOR THOSE WHO ARE HURTING. LORD MAY YOU TOUCH EACH ONE WHO IS ILL, EACH ONE WHO IS HURTING DEEP IN THEIR HEARTS, EACH ONE WHO FEELS THEY ARE ALONE. MAY THEY FIND REST FOR THEIR SOULS AND PEACE IN THEIR HEARTS. I THANK YOU LORD FOR THIS WONDERFUL GROUP OF LOVING FRIENDS, WHO CARE, WHO LAUGH WITH ME AND CRY WITH ME AND MOST OF ALL WHO PRAY. I AM A BLESSED WOMAN. THANK YOU FOR HEARING OUR PRAYERS. IN JESUS NAME I PRAY. AMEN[/B]


I'm sorry I'm so late to this thread, but I just wanted to let you know how HAPPY I am for you and Charity. I know this Christmas will be even more special for you and your family. God is good!!!

Happy holidays! :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Christmas miracles do happen! Gotta love the power of prayer. Have a very Merry Christmas Paula!

Gena, Peter, Kosmo & Ella


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Fantastic News!!!! Thanks for keeping us up to date and for the beautiful prayer.


----------

